# Why don't some people like being passed??



## Sunny Portrush (2 Apr 2015)

Went out for a wee tootle today and as I progressed, I saw another lone figure in front of me. I wasn`t worried about catching him but did so very quickly indeed. So, I shouted a warning and passed him. However, almost before I had pulled in again, I heard the click of gears and he immediately passed me again!

Now, was he upset because I had passed his shiny all singing/dancing machine on my grubby £150 MTB that I use in the winter?

I sat on his wheel for a bit and passed him again only for the same thing to happen. I decided to do the same again because I thought it would be a laugh but as he passed me a third time, he growled "you`re beginning to p*ss me off". So the fourth time I passed him, I dropped him!


----------



## Michael86 (2 Apr 2015)

It's called being competitive.


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 Apr 2015)

I've had a 4 yr old on a Batman bike pass me 
I really don't care but if I pass a male, he will immediately pass me, like he has something to prove!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Apr 2015)

I passed some bloke and his wife who were pootling along a suburban street.

He shouted after me , We've done miles you know, she's knackered and he kept shouting stuff as I got further away from him as quickly as I could.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Apr 2015)

He's almost certainly the same when he's driving a car. Some people are just w@nkers.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (2 Apr 2015)

Michael86 said:


> It's called being competitive.



The point is, he was going really slow til I caught him. Once he had passed me again, he would slow up again lol


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2015)

It's a repressed sexual inadequacy, they've the need to dominate someone else.


----------



## Dan B (2 Apr 2015)

I view cycling as exercise. If I get passed because I'm dawdling, it serves to wake me up

That said, you "shouted a warning"? And then you sat on his wheel? That would probably piss me off too


----------



## Sunny Portrush (2 Apr 2015)

Well, it was hardly a shout, just a warning to let him know I was there and passing him and I only sat on his wheel for about 100 yds as I had to pass him again he was going so slow


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (2 Apr 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> The point is, he was going really slow til I caught him. Once he had passed me again, he would slow up again lol



Explain this to him as you pass the second time, then drop him. No need for all the other overtakes!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Apr 2015)

True, men do not like to be passed by a woman, specially not by one on a heavy hybrid.
One guy I'd passed on a little incline promptly passed me again on the flat, shouting "it's only hills I can't dooo!"


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Apr 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I passed some bloke and his wife who were pootling along a suburban street.
> 
> He shouted after me , We've done miles you know, she's knackered and he kept shouting stuff as I got further away from him as quickly as I could.



Ha. I was out training in HR zone 2 earlier this year, and kept getting passed. I felt like shouting "Oi! I can go faster than this y'know!" but I didn't. You have to keep it in check.


----------



## Dan B (2 Apr 2015)

Fair enough. I doubt I would have bothered though, unless the path was particularly narrow

Some people are just weird, though. I once had much the same sentiment expressed to me by a cyclist I was rollerskating behind who was upset he couldn't drop me


----------



## Saluki (2 Apr 2015)

We call that 'little dick syndrome'. Some people just feel the need to compensate and leave everyone in no doubt.


----------



## Michael86 (2 Apr 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> The point is, he was going really slow til I caught him. Once he had passed me again, he would slow up again lol


Maybe he was unfit and competitive


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

Dan B said:


> I view cycling as exercise. If I get passed because I'm dawdling, it serves to wake me up


Me too. Sometimes I just get a bit too comfortable on a ride and if someone passes me it serves as a wake up call. Often they fly past me and then mysteriously slow up a couple of minutes later. Having said that there are some proper fast guys who pass me and then disappear over the horizon, never to be seen again


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Apr 2015)

You should try going out on a TT bike , every bugger on a road bike wants to wear them self out getting in front of you and then take a breather


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Apr 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Ha. I was out training in HR zone 2 earlier this year, and kept getting passed. I felt like shouting "Oi! I can go faster than this y'know!" but I didn't. You have to keep it in check.


Jeez. Zone two training is so bloody dull. I keep trying to do it.

As for the other stuff, who cares. Pass, don't pass, just don't sit on my wheel if I don't know you, thankyouplease.


----------



## Dan B (2 Apr 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Ha. I was out training in HR zone 2 earlier this year


You live in Hereford, or you were just visiting?


----------



## Saluki (2 Apr 2015)

Dan B said:


> Fair enough. I doubt I would have bothered though, unless the path was particularly narrow
> 
> Some people are just weird, though. I once had much the same sentiment expressed to me by a cyclist I was rollerskating behind who was upset he couldn't drop me


Skates are fast. I was overtaken by a couple of rollerbladers in 2010 when I was piling around some nice Nottinhamshire countryside. I wasn't hanging about down that hill but they just glided past me.


----------



## byegad (2 Apr 2015)

There


Dan B said:


> I view cycling as exercise. If I get passed because I'm dawdling, it serves to wake me up
> 
> That said, you "shouted a warning"? And then you sat on his wheel? That would probably piss me off too



There's a local rider who bellows 'Hello!' as he gets alongside my right ear every single time he passes me. One day I'll put on a spurt and beat the living daylights out of him. A cough or a brief spoken word is a polite warning you are about to be overtaken but this clown is plain rude!


----------



## jefmcg (2 Apr 2015)

There seem to be two guys in the OP story, both getting their dicks out to see which is bigger. And then one of them comes on a forum to let everyone know that his dick, in fact, was bigger.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Apr 2015)

jefmcg said:


> There seem to be two guys in the OP story, both getting their dicks out to see which is bigger. And then one of them comes on a forum to let everyone know that his dick, in fact, was bigger.


----------



## Hyslop (2 Apr 2015)

I,of all people, often pass an excitable person on a Pinarello.Once I come upon him,oh yes girls,him,I cant but pass him.Any slower and I would simply fall over.Fed up of the cheek coming from the oaf on the previous occasion,I sneaked up on him,caned it and screamed as I passed "Shut up HIS legs".He must have understood because the torrent of naughty words was just awful.Amused me quite a lot though,so now the game is on.If he is on here,keep your eye out,Im behind you


----------



## speccy1 (2 Apr 2015)

A few years ago when I started my commute to work, across the moors, I began to overtake the same guy every day in more or less the same place, and it got to the point where I would sit behind him because I was certain he hated my guts and didn`t want to upset him any more. Then a few days after I didn`t have time for hanging around so I did overtake, and he shouted "MAKE YOU FEEL GOOD DOES IT??"

Didn`t see him again, must have changed his route, oooooppps!


----------



## wxbull (2 Apr 2015)

Dan B said:


> You live in Hereford, or you were just visiting?


I live in Hereford, great place to cycle once you are a mile out of town 

And it never bothers me who passes me, but if they do slow down after passing they will be passed back. Have never had any verbals or dirties over it though.


----------



## RitchieJoe (2 Apr 2015)

I really don't understand why people take issue with being overtaken, is there some unwritten rule I need to be aware of before I hit the road?


----------



## speccy1 (2 Apr 2015)

RitchieJoe said:


> I really don't understand why people take issue with being overtaken, is there some unwritten rule I need to be aware of before I hit the road?


If there is then let me know!!


----------



## Profpointy (2 Apr 2015)

As someone above has mentioned, if you've been dawdling, a pass is a bit of a wake-up, so there's a natural tendency to speed up, and then you end up catching them up. You then get the aerodynamic benefit and end up re-passing as they are seemingly ridiculously slow, but once you've passed, embarrassingly enough, your speed drops and it looks like you're just being a cock.

In any case, it's rude to pass a lady, especially if she's got a nice arse.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2015)

I don't have this problem. I rarely overtake people. The last one was about 7 yrs old


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Apr 2015)

RitchieJoe said:


> I really don't understand why people take issue with being overtaken, is there some unwritten rule I need to be aware of before I hit the road?


Being over taken is fine , its when youre overtaken and then the person slows down in front of you because they wore themselves out trying to pass you .


----------



## Profpointy (2 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Being over taken is fine , its when youre overtaken and then the person slows down in front of you because they wore themselves out trying to pass you .



It's not that they wore themselves out passing, but that it's (a lot) more work at the front, and conversely a lot less work for you (now) at the back.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (2 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Being over taken is fine , its when youre overtaken and then the person slows down in front of you because they wore themselves out trying to pass you .



That`s what it was like today, once I caught him I had to pass as he was going so slow but then he immediately jumped past me and ran out of steam equally immediately, leaving me with no option to pass him again or stall lol. I only did it for badness a third time


----------



## Turbo Rider (2 Apr 2015)

There's only two people who pass me. One is just amazing when it comes to traffic and always gets me at some point here or there...on a hybrid as well...and sometimes rides with no hands, just to show off. I can hold my own with him once I'm through traffic, but I let him stay ahead because he's fast enough anyway and I can't be bothered with the back and forth...

Another guy though, I don't even bother with. He looks like he's making no effort at all but goes like the clappers. Always so polite too...says good morning or good evening on each occasion...blatantly showing off...I can hold pace if I pile it on, but if it's any day that's not a Friday, I can't be bothered or my legs are mashed for the week.

I pass plenty of others though and I'm sorry to say that if I even catch a glimpse of another cyclist, I have to pass them...it becomes a mission. I don't get re-taken...I tend to go hard after taking someone...once a week, I attend small-penis's anonymous...it's a great support group...it really is.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2015)

If I've been overtaken by someone who then slows down I used to wheelsuck em for a good ten minutes or so, get my breath back and wait for a good spot to drop em then get my cadence up and steam past, then I grew up got older and stopped doing it. It is annoying when someone just has to overtake though.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Apr 2015)

Profpointy said:


> It's not that they wore themselves out passing, but that it's (a lot) more work at the front, and conversely a lot less work for you (now) at the back.


But youre already at the front and keeping your speed . Then some nobber jumps in front and slows down so you have to re pass to keep your speed .
Then the nobber that passed you actually thinks you are playing the same game that they have made up and does it again . Its like having an annoying wasp buzzing you but unlike a wasp you cant slap it to the ground and stamp it dead


----------



## Profpointy (2 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> But youre already at the front and keeping your speed . Then some nobber jumps in front and slows down so you have to re pass to keep your speed .
> Then the nobber that passed you actually thinks you are playing the same game that they have made up and does it again . Its like having an annoying wasp buzzing you but unlike a wasp you cant slap it to the ground and stamp it dead



ah, but are you keeping the same speed? I put it to you, that you're actually putting in the same effort, and so is the passer. You speed up as it's now a bit easier at the back - but the bugger who's just passed you has unaccountably slowed down, as he's now struggling to keep the same speed up - because he's now in front.

Of course, there is the trying too hard and blowing a gasket aspect as well.


----------



## matiz (2 Apr 2015)

It depends what I'm riding I don't care who passes me on my mtb but if I'm on my road bike I don't like MTBs taking liberty's


----------



## Profpointy (2 Apr 2015)

matiz said:


> It depends what I'm riding I don't care who passes me on my mtb but if I'm on my road bike I don't like MTBs taking liberty's



yes, there is that. Trouble is the MTBers often have 25 years advantage too - and it must be admitted I've not trained diligently for all those extra 25 years either.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Apr 2015)

Profpointy said:


> ah, but are you keeping the same speed? I put it to you, that you're actually putting in the same effort, and so is the passer. You speed up as it's now a bit easier at the back - but the bugger who's just passed you has unaccountably slowed down, as he's now struggling to keep the same speed up - because he's now in front.
> 
> Of course, there is the trying too hard and blowing a gasket aspect as well.


To be fair the only time I get a tiny bit hassled by it is if I'm on the tt bike . I'm new to it and want to be 100% focused on what I am doing . The only things I look at are the my surroundings for riding and my Garmin . If I get passed I go wide from their wheel as I have no interest in getting any help . This brings on another problem as the nobber now thinks I am trying to pass but im not doing it at speed so they think they will keep on the pressure leaving me in the middle of the road (or in the case of the three nobbers in Richmond park that did this after a downhill and then decided to fan out and have a chat ) on the wrong side of the road .
I'm quite lucky as my local park for training is a loop so if it gets too annoying I can just turn round and go the other way .


----------



## stephec (2 Apr 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I've had a 4 yr old on a Batman bike pass me
> I really don't care but if I pass a male, he will immediately pass me, like he has something to prove!


I'd stay behind you to enjoy the view.


----------



## Cyrill666 (3 Apr 2015)

I'm quite lucky here, there are lots of route options. If I see someone ahead I tend to alter my route rather than overtake. I think I might be antisocial!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Apr 2015)

I passed a guy last year huffing and puffing up a hill,(I am no speedster just a couple of mph faster than him) as i went past I politely said hello and got the response of "f**k off" , I rode on with truly no answer to that one.


----------



## sackville d (3 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I passed a guy last year huffing and puffing up a hill,(I am no speedster just a couple of mph faster than him) as i went past I politely said hello and got the response of "f**k off" , I rode on with truly no answer to that one.


Bloody `ell @DiddlyDodds , that's appalling behavior.
Can you imagine walking around on the tops ,greeting a fellow walker and being subjected to that??? You would think the fellow had just escaped from a rubber room!

Any idea which side of the border he came from? I`m hoping your going to say *From that Greater Manchester.* but I am prepared for a big disappointment..


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Apr 2015)

Profpointy said:


> It's not that they wore themselves out passing, but that it's (a lot) more work at the front, and conversely a lot less work for you (now) at the back.



I'm not sure about that. Sure it's easier if you're on someone's wheel, but if you've been gaining on someone for a while that's nothing to do with drafting.

Nobody should be riding on the wheel of a stranger anyway.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I passed a guy last year huffing and puffing up a hill,(I am no speedster just a couple of mph faster than him) as i went past I politely said hello and got the response of "f**k off" , I rode on with truly no answer to that one.



@sackville d

Oh yeah, sorry about that, everything that could go wrong had gone wrong that day and you just caught me at a particularly bad moment because, as it happened, I had suddenly realised I had yet another puncture, the fourth that day at exactly the same time that you passed and my exclamation was actually aimed at that, not you!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Apr 2015)

Me? I am ok at being passed as I know there are always people better than me out there.

That said, if someone was being a bit obnoxious about it, then I might act accordingly.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Apr 2015)

People shouldn't go to the front then immediately slow down. Likewise theý shouldn't wheelsuck strangers. If you are going to pass somebody and they seem 'the type', ensure you pass wide and fast - don't give them a sniff of yoùr wheel!


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2015)

I must be very fortunate as I cannot remember the last time I was overtaken.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2015)

If anyone overtakes me, and makes it stick, they're welcome to it.
What pees me off are the ones that come past, then slow down.


----------



## dr snuggles (3 Apr 2015)

Happens all the time. Cyclist will be tootling along in front but once you go past they either stick to your back wheel or do there level best to go past you. I find it a bit childish if I'm honest.


----------



## Markymark (3 Apr 2015)

Nobody is faster than me other than show offs.


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> If anyone overtakes me, and makes it stick, they're welcome to it.
> What pees me off are the ones that come past, then slow down.



Are they slowing down, or you speeding up?


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2015)

Screenman said:


> Are they slowing down, or you speeding up?


I think I said - '......the ones that come past, *then slow down'. *


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Apr 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> I think I said - '......the ones that come past, *then slow down'. *



Ah, but are you subcosciously speeding up to try and compensate, thereby giving the illusion that they are slowing down?


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Ah, but are you subcosciously speeding up to try and compensate, thereby giving the illusion that they are slowing down?


No.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Apr 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> No.



But how would you know if it was subconscious?


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> But how would you know if it was subconscious?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Apr 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


>





Sorry, just a bit bored here


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2015)

I'm still in bed.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2015)

I think what goes on is they see you/me as a target to achieve and once they are past do not have that 'target' anymore so they slow down.
With me it didn't help that at 6am to 7am (which is when it used to happen a lot) I would be on my way home after a 12 hour shift so I was pretty 'tired' to say the least.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Apr 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> I'm still in bed.



So am I, but I like a bit of sillyness sometimes!


----------



## Sunny Portrush (3 Apr 2015)

The common consensus is that you shouldn`t sit on the wheel of someone you don`t know. But what would have been the etiquette in my scenario. I caught this guy over about 500m really quickly (bear in mind I am on super-chunky MTB tyres and he is on 700`s) so thought i`ll just pass him and go on my way. If he immediately passes me again and slows down , do I have to stop and get off for a while so I don`t end up sitting on his wheel? I reckon I could`ve jumped off the bike and ran passed him on the footpath, that would`ve really pissed him off lol


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2015)

I was going to cycle in to town this morning, but it's raining and I can't be arsed getting wet. Will have another cuppa and then drive in.
Oh! The joys of retirement!


----------



## ScotiaLass (3 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I passed a guy last year huffing and puffing up a hill,(I am no speedster just a couple of mph faster than him) as i went past I politely said hello and got the response of "f**k off" , I rode on with truly no answer to that one.



There's an older chap, maybe late 60's, who passes me cheerily on the hill up to our village.
He is always smiling and always says good morning as he whizzes past me. 
I usually manage to wheeze hello back or if I can't talk, I hold a hand up in acknowledgment


----------



## Mugshot (3 Apr 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> The common consensus is that you shouldn`t sit on the wheel of someone you don`t know. But what would have been the etiquette in my scenario. I caught this guy over about 500m really quickly (bear in mind I am on super-chunky MTB tyres and he is on 700`s) so thought i`ll just pass him and go on my way. If he immediately passes me again and slows down , do I have to stop and get off for a while so I don`t end up sitting on his wheel? I reckon I could`ve jumped off the bike and ran passed him on the footpath, that would`ve really pissed him off lol


Always carry a cap and a pipe, as you approach your cyclist pop the pipe between your teeth and the cap on your head. As you pass your new friend remove the pipe from between your teeth, point it at your buddy and greet them with a hearty "Good Day to you!". Repeat this each time you have to overtake, they will soon give up the chase, it's a method I use and it has never failed yet.
The look you are going for should be something along these lines;


----------



## Dan B (3 Apr 2015)

screenman said:


> I must be very fortunate as I cannot remember the last time I was overtaken.


I remember vividly the last time I was overtaken


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Apr 2015)

sackville d said:


> Any idea which side of the border he came from? I`m hoping your going to say *From that Greater Manchester.* but I am prepared for a big disappointment..



I for one have never accepted that Greater Manchester rubbish, as far as I am concerned I still live in Lancashire and it was a Yorkshire bloke who was the grumpy sod


----------



## vickster (3 Apr 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> I was going to cycle in to town this morning, but it's raining and I can't be arsed getting wet. Will have another cuppa and then drive in.
> Oh! The joys of retirement!


You don't need to be retired to be dossing around today


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2015)

There's fun to be had here if you play the game slightly differently.

The first hint of sunshine and the country roads.round here are heaving with roadies and TT boys who are otherwise afraid to ride in the wet or cold.

I I often encounter them while on my commute, and this is where the fun starts.

Any good rider will have full 360 degree awareness and will note these mobile sponsors billboards coming up behind (it always amazes me when helmet cam footage shows riders blasting across junctions with the head not turning left or right or looking behind, but that's another story).

Once you're aware they're behind you keep a.discrete tab on where they are. It's inevitable that once they spot you they'll put on a spurt to catch you up and take you. Let them expend their energy and just as they get 20 or so feet from you open up the taps. You'll have fresh legs and lungs, so even on a less than optimum sportive bike with lights, guards and rucksack I usually have no difficulty keeping them at bay. I'm a good climber, at least over short to intermediate distances, so if I can time it coming up to an incline then So much the better.

It's much more fun, so much more subtle, and three times more annoying than waiting until they've passed and then hauling them back in a fit of pique.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2015)

This is so going to turn into 'cyclist doesn't say hello' thread... and I'm a waitin'.


----------



## sackville d (3 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> @sackville d
> 
> Oh yeah, sorry about that, everything that could go wrong had gone wrong that day and you just caught me at a particularly bad moment because, as it happened, I had suddenly realised I had yet another puncture, the fourth that day at exactly the same time that you passed and my exclamation was actually aimed at that, not you!



So you_ hadn`t_ just escaped from a rubber room then? Hhhmmmmm....Okay then.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (3 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> This is so going to turn into 'cyclist doesn't say hello' thread... and I'm a waitin'.



Hello!


----------



## sackville d (3 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> and it was a Yorkshire bloke who was the grumpy sod



Please don`t say it`s so. My heart wont take it.
Obviously I`m not as prepared for a disappointment as I thought i was!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Apr 2015)

sackville d said:


> So you_ hadn`t_ just escaped from a rubber room then? Hhhmmmmm....Okay then.



Looking at your avatar, that's a bit rich coming from you?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> This is so going to turn into 'cyclist doesn't say hello' thread... and I'm a waitin'.


Well they don't, miserable bar stewards. (Tongue firmly in cheek)


----------



## sackville d (3 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Looking at your avatar, that's a bit rich coming from you?


I like a nice jet-pack you know.

View: https://youtu.be/G5ZhBAylbN4


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2015)

I am feeling let out, after 50 years of cycling I cannot remember this ever happening to me.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Apr 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hGjl3zcJMk


----------



## Hyslop (3 Apr 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Always carry a cap and a pipe, as you approach your cyclist pop the pipe between your teeth and the cap on your head. As you pass your new friend remove the pipe from between your teeth, point it at your buddy and greet them with a hearty "Good Day to you!". Repeat this each time you have to overtake, they will soon give up the chase, it's a method I use and it has never failed yet.
> The look you are going for should be something along these lines;
> View attachment 84552


----------



## gbb (3 Apr 2015)

Told this one some time ago, but..
On my roadbike, passed a guy and woman on a hill, they were on what looked like good hybrids, tall, skinny tyres etc etc...never gave it a thought.

About TWO OR THREE MILES later, i became aware someone was on my wheel...i wasn't slacking, i wasnt giving it beans, just going at a fair pace. It was the guy on the hybrid...he'd given chase and was giving it beans to get past me, which he did...then slowed and turned back whence he came, red faced and puffing.
His poor wife .

I can only assume he was wearing a smug grin in his mind, he got me...i thought, yeah, ok mate


----------



## TheJDog (3 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> This is so going to turn into 'cyclist doesn't say hello' thread... and I'm a waitin'.



I think it's better to say nothing than eff off


----------



## Steady (3 Apr 2015)

I rarely over take people  

So, on the other end of being overtaken for me just wakes me up from the lull I've gotten into. I won't try to overtake or anything like that, but I will try to hold on for a while and not back wheel/drafting hold on, but just in line of sight hold on! 

As a solo-rider it makes me push in places I otherwise wouldn't.


----------



## rebelpeter (3 Apr 2015)

You meet them all out biking i get passed often but when ur 78 you expect some 30 yr old to ride far faster than you, young legs vs old legs are no match. Im just thankful to be riding quite fast at my age still but i don,t expect to keep up with guys half my age and less...


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Apr 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> Went out for a wee tootle today and as I progressed, I saw another lone figure in front of me. I wasn`t worried about catching him but did so very quickly indeed. So, I shouted a warning and passed him. However, almost before I had pulled in again, I heard the click of gears and he immediately passed me again!
> 
> Now, was he upset because I had passed his shiny all singing/dancing machine on my grubby £150 MTB that I use in the winter?
> 
> I sat on his wheel for a bit and passed him again only for the same thing to happen. I decided to do the same again because I thought it would be a laugh but as he passed me a third time, he growled "you`re beginning to p*ss me off". So the fourth time I passed him, I dropped him!



Some people really don't like being passed, it makes no logical sense, but if a passee starts being a cock, you should orbit them repeatedly, until you get bored, then disappear into the distance.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Apr 2015)

The games people play in their heads eh?

I'm thinking of the subjects *and* authors of the stories above.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Apr 2015)

Rule #38
// Don’t Play Leap Frog.
Train Properly: if you get passed by someone, it is nothing personal, just accept that on the day/effort/ride they were stronger than you. If you can’t deal, work harder. But don’t go playing leap frog to get in front only to be taken over again (multiple times) because you can’t keep up the pace. Especially don’t do this just because the person overtaking you is a woman. Seriously. Get over it.

They do it in cars too. I drive a Skoda, and some people (usually those in Audis, BMWs or Mercs) just can't stand being overtaken by an "inferior" car. I was on cruise control up the motorway at 70, went past this BMW who was doing about 65 and pulled back in. 30 seconds later he's overtaking me, pulls back in and slows down to 65 again. So I pass him again etc. The third time he passes, he accelerates way up the road. 10 minutes later I cruise past him again.


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Apr 2015)

We are far too polite to just overtake, our method is to draw alongside, say hello, keep pace and start a conversation, at some point one of us will turn off, or at the worst we will say words to the effect, "nice to meet you" or "enjoy your ride" and slowly pull away. Mostly it is the other way round though, plenty of wannabe's see the a slight female figure on a pink bike and want to show how macho they are. It usually ends in tears.


----------



## Oldbloke (3 Apr 2015)

I was out riding with my neighbour on road bikes, after around 50 kms we saw a rider in front on an MTB.

As we passed him, he sped up and half wheeled me, and stayed there. I eased off to be alongside him for a chat but every time he dropped back to continue half wheeling. This went on for 10 kms or so, I tried calling out to him that he was going well.

He was purple faced and breathing heavily...I wasn't sure if it was lack of breath or my best Essex French but he didn't say a word the whole time, just flapped his hand when he eventually turned off.


----------



## User269 (3 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> I would suggest that this chasing down idea is generally a man thing - but then @User269 will probably be along with his Beryl Burton anecdote.


Or a poem (ahem)..............

Ah yes, I rode with Beryl Burton

The memory still leaves me hurtin'

o'er hill & dale

despite being male

'til finally I'm left broken

E.J. Throb (age 7).


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2015)

The other day I was zooming along at my usual pootle-factor-4, when I was overtaken by two lads one on a hybrid one on an MTB, neither in cycling gear, obviously giving it all they had. Yes I was a bit miffed at first. I fully admit it. Me, a Proper Cyclist and all that. But they I thought ... they're younger than me, and for all I know may be super fit athletes. And I'm going further than them. Still, I have to admit that I put a bit more effort than usual on the next hill so they couldn't get too far away. I caught up with them at the lights in the next village, but then got sidetracked by a photo stop so I don't know what happened to them.


----------



## G3CWI (3 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> then got sidetracked by a photo stop



Excellent idea!


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> The other day I was zooming along at my usual pootle-factor-4, when I was overtaken by two lads one on a hybrid one on an MTB, neither in cycling gear, obviously giving it all they had. Yes I was a bit miffed at first. I fully admit it. Me, a Proper Cyclist and all that. But they I thought ... they're younger than me, and for all I know may be super fit athletes. And I'm going further than them. Still, I have to admit that I put a bit more effort than usual on the next hill so they couldn't get too far away. I caught up with them at the lights in the next village, but then got sidetracked by a photo stop so I don't know what happened to them.



You need to take a deep breath, when it happens. Just keep doing what you're doing, I find I'll catch and pass most of this lot, without having to exert any extra effort anyway, if not, so what, life's too short.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Apr 2015)

Sounds like the two I encountered once. One on an MTB, one on a hybrid, I'd about caught up to them when they looked round and then gave it everything. I really could not be bothered with this crap, so I just carried on at my own pace. The MTB cracked on the hill that was round the corner, the hybrid had got a bit further down the road, and he looked completely knackered when I passed him a quarter mile later. "Nice day eh?"


----------



## gbb (3 Apr 2015)

Left work one night, I thought I'll get a few extra miles in. Another guy, a bit of a Rambo type was leaving as well, we rode out side by side, chatting. I sensed everytime I got in front a bit, he'd push and get his wheel in front, he was trying you could tell.
After about a mile he said...'phhew, can you feel the burn'. I assumed(correctly) his legs were now feeling it.
'Hell no, ive got another 10 to do yet, I'm just out for a quickie tonight'

His face dropped...and he veered off down a sidestreet...without saying another word.

I dont think he liked it.

If he met me now, the boot may well be on the other foot.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Apr 2015)

To balance it out, I was heading to Armathwaite on my CX to get in practice for my first tour, spotted another rider up ahead, and (as I often do ) I see if I can catch them. If I do catch up and I can hold my pace, then I'll pass, otherwise I'll hang back while I get my breath back. Caught the rider up after a couple of miles, just as she looked round !

"How long have you been there?"
"Not long, I've just got here."

We had a nice chat about touring and plans for the summer (she was off to Holland again) before she turned off at the caravan site.


----------



## Dan B (3 Apr 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> They do it in cars too. I drive a Skoda, and some people (usually those in Audis, BMWs or Mercs) just can't stand being overtaken by an "inferior" car.


An Audi is merely a Skoda with a more expensive badge on the back anyway. Oh, and defective indicators


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Apr 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> To balance it out, I was heading to Armathwaite on my CX to get in practice for my first tour, spotted another rider up ahead, and (as I often do ) I see if I can catch them. If I do catch up and I can hold my pace, then I'll pass, otherwise I'll hang back while I get my breath back. Caught the rider up after a couple of miles, just as she looked round !
> 
> "How long have you been there?"
> "Not long, I've just got here."
> ...


Chasing girls doesn't count .


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Apr 2015)

I passed a few people yesterday but wasn't passed by a single person. Nothing to do with my speed I would think and more to do with the foul weather and there not being many people out. Today I expect to be passed on numerous occasions as I hope to do a 100 km. I don't let faster or fitter people passing me bother me to be honest. I just love being out on the bike.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Apr 2015)

I've just spent part of my life reading the 7 pages in this thread trying to understand the reason the OP let the guy overtake him back in the first place... Had he overtaken with conviction there is no issue here


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Chasing girls doesn't count .


I've been on rides with at least 2 girls from here that I have no chance whatsoever of keeping up with.


----------



## bpsmith (4 Apr 2015)

Can follow that logic. Couldn't follow if he said the chased, passed...then slowed down!


----------



## midlife (4 Apr 2015)

How about being overtaken by your mate on a two up time trial only to see him sprint away into the distance 

Shaun


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Apr 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> I've been on rides with at least 2 girls from here that I have no chance whatsoever of keeping up with.


Youre lucky . Girls just tell me to go away


----------



## lulubel (4 Apr 2015)

I have a lot of fun here in summer. Blokes get so upset when a girl flies past them using flat pedals and wearing sandals.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Apr 2015)

I was toodling along at my usual 10-11 mph just coming out of Bridge of Weir on Route 75 when I saw a cyclist behind me, I moved to the side to let them by then all hell let loose, the wanabee 'Cav' sprint powered past me and when he reached the bridge about 100m in front of me, flung his arms up and waved them about and looked back...
I met him further up the track where he had stopped, I mockingly asked him 'WTF was that all about?' he just ignored me and cycled away..


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Apr 2015)

Did the century earlier. Had a racing snake pass me after about 15km after that I wasn't passed once. Maybe I am getting faster after all. Loved my last two days on the bike.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (4 Apr 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I've just spent part of my life reading the 7 pages in this thread trying to understand the reason the OP let the guy overtake him back in the first place... Had he overtaken with conviction there is no issue here



As the OP, I didnt expect the guy to pass me the first time as he was originally going so slow - bear in mind, he had started to re-pass me before I had time to finish my passing. I had kinda guessed there and then what he was up too so I played leap-frog a couple of times before eventually disappearing into the distance. He did shout something but i didnt hear it lol


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Did the century earlier. Had a racing snake pass me after about 15km after that I wasn't passed once. Maybe I am getting faster after all. Loved my last two days on the bike.


OT a bit but last year I rode from London to Coventry and - apart from a couple of riders on the A5 in London early morning - I didn't see a single cyclist going my way - either overtaking me or being overtaken - and yet I saw tons coming the other way. Just chance I suppose.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Apr 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I was toodling along at my usual 10-11 mph just coming out of Bridge of Weir on Route 75 when I saw a cyclist behind me, I moved to the side to let them by then all hell let loose, the wanabee 'Cav' sprint powered past me and when he reached the bridge about 100m in front of me, flung his arms up and waved them about and looked back...
> I met him further up the track where he had stopped, I mockingly asked him 'WTF was that all about?' he just ignored me and cycled away..



He probably thought you were a threat to his Strava segment time. He's now 1356th.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> Was it, 'Excuse me, you dropped your wallet back there'?


I was behind a guy at the lights a few years ago on my old pub bike . He stood up to start pedalling and his wallet fell out of his pocket . I picked it up and gave chase but he was on a road bike and flying .
By the time I finally gained on him I was a gibbering dribbling mess and couldn't speak so I just waved his wallet at him as I passed and dribbled . He was trying to talk to me and thank me but I just wanted him to go away so I could die in peace


----------



## sheffgirl (5 Apr 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> True, men do not like to be passed by a woman, specially not by one on a heavy hybrid.
> One guy I'd passed on a little incline promptly passed me again on the flat, shouting "it's only hills I can't dooo!"


I passed a man on a bike going uphill (which is good for me lol), on the descent he passed me, and called out 'sorry but I'm faster on downhills'. I'm not sure that is something to be proud of!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Apr 2015)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> He probably thought you were a threat to his Strava segment time. He's now 1356th.


Funnily I use Strava (I'm always the bloke at the butt end of the times)...
I also use Strava Plus (or whatever it is called now) and checked Flyby and nope, the wanabee 'Cav' wasn't there..
in another 'funny', I got passed on a Cat 4 by a bloke who commented 'I think you should give that jersey to me!',(I have a TdF KOM top, I'm 19 st) and about 200 m up the road? here is said bloke stopped and blowing out his erse whilst da Bawb slowly passes him....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (5 Apr 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Funnily I use Strava (I'm always the bloke at the butt end of the times)...
> I also use Strava Plus (or whatever it is called now) and checked Flyby and nope, the wanabee 'Cav' wasn't there..
> in another 'funny', I got passed on a Cat 4 by a bloke who commented 'I think you should give that jersey to me!',(I have a TdF KOM top, I'm 19 st) and about 200 m up the road? here is said bloke stopped and blowing out his erse whilst da Bawb slowly passes him....



To which you said on passing

'Nah, its alright'


----------



## Sunny Portrush (5 Apr 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Funnily I use Strava (I'm always the bloke at the butt end of the times)...
> I also use Strava Plus (or whatever it is called now) and checked Flyby and nope, the wanabee 'Cav' wasn't there..
> in another 'funny', I got passed on a Cat 4 by a bloke who commented 'I think you should give that jersey to me!',(I have a TdF KOM top, I'm 19 st) and about 200 m up the road? here is said bloke stopped and blowing out his erse whilst da Bawb slowly passes him....




What is Flyby, is that part of Strava Premium?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Apr 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> What is Flyby, is that part of Strava Premium?


@Sunny Portrush
Nope,
It's an add-on extension I use for the Chrome browser HERE
It also links to Veloviewer and Surface


----------



## Sunny Portrush (5 Apr 2015)

Well, that will keep me busy trying to work it out lol


----------



## J1888 (5 Apr 2015)

I don't mind at all - I ride a hybrid so that's my excuse when someone on a road bike whizzes past! Happens less and less as you get fitter though.

What does wind me up is when I pass someone and then reach one of the 10,000 sets of lights on Wandsworth Road a little while after. I wait patiently on red as they glide straight through and then I have to go through the routine again - pass, ride, wait, repeat.

Dunno why it's annoying...probably because I loathe RLJers


----------



## Sunny Portrush (5 Apr 2015)

Lets face it, you will always be able to pass, ride, wait, repeat whereas they only need to be hit once going through a red-light


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (5 Apr 2015)

Can someone please sort out that apostrophe in the thread title! It 's really starting to annoy me.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (5 Apr 2015)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Can someone please sort out that apostrophe in the thread title! It 's really starting to annoy me.




That better??


----------



## Thomk (5 Apr 2015)

I don't like being passed  I assume it's my chimp worrying that the other chimp will get to the fruit tree before me.


----------



## iancity (5 Apr 2015)

Im bizzarely completely the opposite, see a cyclist in the distance and ease off, see a cyclist behind me and slow down...I know I am incredibly slow and loads of people pass me every day (the humiliation of all humiliations, a teenager on his bmx....riding with no hands, will never forget that one ) so to make me feel better I stop to take a photo of the scenery if there is a hint of someone gaining on me

Sad, I know


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Apr 2015)

Thomk said:


> I don't like being passed  I assume it's my chimp worrying that the other chimp will get to the fruit tree before me.



Bad show old chap!!


----------



## MacB (6 Apr 2015)

Don't care about being passed and you can wheel suck me, if you can go that slow.......but............when I am rapidly expiring on any sort of incline a cheery greeting with a few words of encouragement makes me want to slash your tyres. As for those that decide to pace you and chat, the only reason you don't receive a torrent of abuse followed by being beaten to within an inch of your life is that I'm too knackered.


----------



## stephec (6 Apr 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Funnily I use Strava (I'm always the bloke at the butt end of the times)...
> I also use Strava Plus (or whatever it is called now) and checked Flyby and nope, the wanabee 'Cav' wasn't there..
> in another 'funny', I got passed on a Cat 4 by a bloke who commented 'I think you should give that jersey to me!',(I have a TdF KOM top, I'm 19 st) and about 200 m up the road? here is said bloke stopped and blowing out his erse whilst da Bawb slowly passes him....



Did you shout out, "tortoise and the hare mate, tortoise and the hare?"


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Apr 2015)

stephec said:


> Did you shout out, "tortoise and the hare mate, tortoise and the hare?"


The sarky smirk said it all...
that's why I wear the polka dot jersey(i'm ranked in the top 90% on that climb)


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (6 Apr 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> That better??



Thats' much better, thank you!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Apr 2015)

if someone overtakes me on the commute i couldn't give a tinker's cuss, as i'm just trying to get to work from 30km away and still be in a good enough condition to do a day's work.

if someone goes past during a club ride, so what? that said, i was out yesterday and was easily ahead going up a short, sharp little climb. the club captain (who, for some reason, was not riding with the fast group) then went all out to get to the top first. i thought that was a bit petty, so i joined in a sprint up the next similar climb and beat him by a tyre width. i don't know if he was swearing at me, or the other chap who beat both of us…

often it's just about who's better on the terrain. i did the wild wales challenge some years ago, and the last leg is the road alongside bala lake, which is essentially flat with slight undulations. i passed a girl who was, like me, on her knees after the rest of the ride. as soon as the road rose up half a degree, she overtook (being a lighter package of rider and bike), whereas i was back in front once the road flattened out. this carried on for a while, and far from either of us getting irritated by it, we found it slightly amusing…


----------



## glenn forger (6 Apr 2015)

I don't get passed.


----------



## gavroche (6 Apr 2015)

When others pass me, I always look to see how old they look. Most of the time, they are younger so I don't mind as age plays a big part in your fitness and stamina. If, on the other hand, they look about my age or older, then I still don't mind as they must be fitter than me , says I to me. Frankly, I couldn't care less if I get passed. Sometimes I try to stay with them , just to see, but most of the time, I just carry on at my own pace.


----------



## Simontm (6 Apr 2015)

I have a weird tendency to wear shorts, trainers and hooded tops at the weekend so I get many a weekend wheeler suddenly trying to overtake me after I pass - I'm designed for short sprints nothing else really being a big lump so it amuses.

Saying that, I wrote this a few weeks ago:
"Ride marginally marred by a group of Kingston Wheelers. Fine overtake, you're going faster but don't overtake as if I am part of a bloody race, leave me some space. You have no idea how I cycle, I could veer out at the slightest hint of a pothole! Also. Last p...idiot In your peloton? Don't yell "yahoo" in my ear as you pass. Bloody rude.

So I did what most insane people with a split gear cable and only one working cog would do... I kept in sight of them, then overtook them on a sprint start at the lights "

Honestly it was the closeness of the pass and the idiot shouting in the ear that made me do that!


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2015)

I had this topic in mind today on my ride and said hello to every person I saw, everyone responded nicely, maybe the sun being out had something to do with it.


----------



## sheffgirl (7 Apr 2015)

iancity said:


> Im bizzarely completely the opposite, see a cyclist in the distance and ease off, see a cyclist behind me and slow down...I know I am incredibly slow and loads of people pass me every day (the humiliation of all humiliations, a teenager on his bmx....riding with no hands, will never forget that one ) so to make me feel better I stop to take a photo of the scenery if there is a hint of someone gaining on me
> 
> Sad, I know


I remember being passed by someone doing a wheelie on a quiet back road, he managed to keep it going for some time, just casually riding along on one wheel, I was quite amused


----------



## fatjel (7 Apr 2015)

I was on my way up a mountain yesterday and saw someone pushing there bike ahead.. Rather than pass him 
I hopped off and walked along with him for a chat. Nice guy it turned out.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Apr 2015)

fatjel said:


> I was on my way up a mountain yesterday and saw someone pushing there bike ahead.. Rather than pass him
> I hopped off and walked along with him for a chat. Nice guy it turned out. *Ran past him and then slowed to walking/staggering pace again 50 yards up the path! The guy wasn't impressed as it turned out*



FTFY!


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Apr 2015)

What does get on my tit is when I'm waiting at the lights and someone comes up from behind and stops to wait, in front of me. Grrrrrr!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2015)

swee'pea99 said:


> What does get on my tit is when I'm waiting at the lights and someone comes up from behind and stops to wait, in front of me. Grrrrrr!




So very annoying...even more annoying is when they are very slow pulling away.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Apr 2015)

I had that at a junction, waiting behind the line, a rider sails through and plonks themself slap bang in front. I mutter, lights change, I overtake and say "What on earth was that for?"

"It's safer!"

the rider said.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I had that at a junction, waiting behind the line, a rider sails through and plonks themself slap bang in front. I mutter, lights change, I overtake and say "What on earth was that for?"
> 
> "It's safer!"
> 
> the rider said.



Safer for whom?? Oh let me guess..... Them?

I generally don't mind things, but one thing I can't abide for some reason are red light jumpers.
There you are, sat there at the lights, doing the safe and legal thing, and some twat comes sailing past without a care in the world and then has to dodge the cars, therefore giving cyclists a bad name as everyone sees them, NOT me!!

Luckily I use the nice cyclepaths around here a lot, so I probably experience a lot less of road cycling nobbers than most of you.


----------



## KEEF (8 Apr 2015)

This is how I confuse scalpers


----------



## Hyslop (8 Apr 2015)

KEEF said:


> View attachment 85130
> This is how I confuse scalpers


I like the retro Rapha kit.Presumably thats one of the County Durham Common Agriculturist Wheelers.


----------

